# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  A Musical Journey With ME

## nishant pandey

.

















.

----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

आपकी पसंद अच्छी है। धन्यवाद

----------


## nishant pandey

> आपकी पसंद अच्छी है। धन्यवाद


hosla afzai ke liye shukriya

----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey

वो कहते हैं हम जी लेंगे खुशी से तुम्हारे बिना,
हमें डर है वो टूटकर बिखर जायेंगे हमारे बिना।











.

----------


## MahaThug

वाह क्या बात है!

----------


## nishant pandey

उसके चेहरे पर इस क़दर नूर था,
कि उसकी याद में रोना भी मंज़ूर था,
बेवफा भी नहीं कह सकते उसको ज़ालिम,
प्यार तो हमने किया है वो तो बेक़सूर था।

----------


## nishant pandey

कभी कभी कितनी बातें होती हैं कहने को... 
जब कोई सुनने वाला नहीं होता है!!!

----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## MahaThug

अच्छा संगीत है ईस गाने का।

----------


## nishant pandey

.             








  तन्हा मौसम है और उदास ‪‎रात‬ है  
वो मिल के बिछड़ गये ये ‪‎कैसी मुलाक़ात‬ है,  
दिल धड़क तो रहा है मगर ‎आवाज़‬ नही है, 
 वो धड़कन भी साथ ले गये ‎कितनी अजीब‬ बात है!

----------


## nishant pandey

जिस जिस ने मुहब्बत में...
अपने महबूब को खुदा कर दिया...
खुदा ने अपने वजूद को बचाने के लिए...
उनको जुदा कर दिया...

----------


## anita

> जिस जिस ने मुहब्बत में...
> अपने महबूब को खुदा कर दिया...
> खुदा ने अपने वजूद को बचाने के लिए...
> उनको जुदा कर दिया...



क्या बात है, बेहतरीन

----------


## nishant pandey

*Thank                             you*

----------


## nishant pandey

.

----------


## nishant pandey

.





































.

----------


## nishant pandey

.






_Jis kadar zameen aasman ka milna mumkin nahi..
aisi hi kuch saza paa gayi hu tere pyaar mein..
to kar chalein missalein kayam dooriyon ki...
mai zindagi bhar pyaasi rahungi...
aur tum yuhin baraste rehna..__







_






.

----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey

.
















.

----------


## nishant pandey

.












.

----------


## nishant pandey

.













.

----------


## nishant pandey

.










.

----------


## nishant pandey

.











.

----------


## nishant pandey

.












.

----------


## nishant pandey

.













.

----------


## nishant pandey

.














.

----------


## nishant pandey

.















.

----------


## nishant pandey

.













.

----------


## nishant pandey

.














.

----------


## nishant pandey

.















.

----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey

चले                  आना

----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------


## nishant pandey



----------

